# GE side by side-No water



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

disconnect water line in front [under grille] depress paddle, get water-yes=line inside door is frozen. if you have a metal interior [put magnet on inside of frz on wall] there's a htr kit avail to correct this[call local parts dist] if you have plastic interior door is shot...if no water to front disconnect you have other problems.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I have water flow at the connector so it's definitely an obstruction in the freezer door line. I lowered the set temperature of the freezer so hopefully it will clear itself. I do have a plastic interior.


----------

